# 5.1



## sunderland5 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all.
I have a PS3 and want to view the Blu-ray movies in surround sound. If i bought a home cinema with a DVD player could i connect it to the PS3 to incorporate the surround sound of it. I dont have a huge budget but am open to options. Note that i am based in the UK, but if anyone from outside the UK can offer advice it will also be more than welcome.
Many thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The answer is: maybe!

It depends on if the HT system accepts inputs from external sources AND that passes them through to the TV. Many do not. Shop around for one that accepts HDMI and you should be OK.

HERE'S ONE but there are plenty of others. Just make sure of what you're getting. Make the guy in the shop demonstrate that it will pass an HDMI signal to both its speakers and to a TV.


----------



## sunderland5 (Jul 20, 2004)

Many thanks for the reply. One i was looking at has 2 optical inputs, does the PS3 have an optical out?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes the PS3 has optical output(s) - BUT - I don't think it can send a 5.1 surround signal out that way. Someone correct me if I'm wring but I think it only sends out surround audio through the HDMI port. Silly of Sony but they must have their reasons.


----------



## sunderland5 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Yustr
I have a link to a reciever that may work, but pluging the PS3 in via an HDMI cable will i get the full surround sound effect so many films deserve?
Yamaha YHT294 | 5.1 Package System inc Speakers excluding DVD Player | Richer Sounds


----------

